# MSI GT 72-2QD    Aufrüsten RAM und SSD



## Fractionx (11. Dezember 2015)

*MSI GT 72-2QD    Aufrüsten RAM und SSD*

Hallo,ich bin Besitzer  eines MSI GT72-2QD8H11B  MSI GT72-2QD8H11B Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / i7-4720HQ / 8GB RAM / SSD+HDD / GTX 970M / Win8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de mit 8 GB RAM,diesen  möchte ich nun erweitern und zusätzlich eine zweite SSD verbauen.Ich habe mit dem Programm CPU-Z  raus bekommen das Hynix DDR 3  8192 MB Ram riegel verbaut habe  und eine Toshiba SSD 128GB (M.2 SSD)


Nun zu meinen Fragen

Beim Ram ist es sicherlich erforderlich genau den gleichen Ram nochmal zu kaufen der schon verbaut ist?

Das Programm CPU-Z  zeigt an das der Channel  auf Singel steht, ist das für den einbau ausschlaggebend ?

Wenn ich den RAM einbaue in welchen Slot müsste dieser gesteckt werden,der verbaute ist in Slot 1 von 4?


Zur SSD



Mir ist wohl bekannt das ich das System auch im Raid Verbund laufen lassen kann nur brauche ich dafür sicherlich die gleiche SSD nochmal?

Mal angenommen mir wäre egal ob sie im Raid Verbund laufen, ist es dann egal welche SSD ich verwende Hauptsache es ist eine M.2 SSD?

Mir wäre nämlich ganz lieb eine mit 256 GB zu nehmen wie diese hier https://www.compuland.de/product_in...A-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-N5E500BW-_1004681.html  oder wäre davon abzuraten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## flotus1 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT 72-2QD    Aufrüsten RAM und SSD*



> Beim Ram ist es sicherlich erforderlich genau den gleichen Ram nochmal zu kaufen der schon verbaut ist?
> Das Programm CPU-Z zeigt an das der Channel auf Singel steht, ist das für den einbau ausschlaggebend ?
> Wenn ich den RAM einbaue in welchen Slot müsste dieser gesteckt werden,der verbaute ist in Slot 1 von 4?


Du musst nicht exakt den gleichen nehmen, er sollte nur möglichst ähnlich von den Spezifikationen sein und zumindest nicht schlechter als dein jetziger. Der gesamte RAM läuft immer mit den Spezifikationen des schlechtesten Riegels. Du kannst ja nochmal bei CPU-Z nachschauen welche Taktfrequenz und welche Timings der RAM hat, ich tippe aber mal auf DDR3L 1600MHz CL 11.
Falls das stimmt kannst du dir hier einen aussuchen: Speicher mit Standard: DDR3, Bauform: SO-DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), EinzelmodulgrÃ¶ÃŸe: 8GB, Anzahl Module: 1x, Speichertakt ab 1600MHz, Mindestspannung: 1.35V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Single-channel steht da weil du nur einen DIMM verbaut hast mit dem logischerweise nur single-channel Betrieb möglich ist. Einer der Hauptgründe deinen RAM zu erweitern neben der Größe des RAM ist dass mit 2 Riegeln dual-channel möglich ist.
In welchen Slot du den zweiten RIegel für dual-channel steckst sollte im Handbuch stehen, müsste ich raten würde ich sagen Slot 3 oder 4. Ausprobieren wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.



> Mir ist wohl bekannt das ich das System auch im Raid Verbund laufen lassen kann nur brauche ich dafür sicherlich die gleiche SSD nochmal?
> Mal angenommen mir wäre egal ob sie im Raid Verbund laufen, ist es dann egal welche SSD ich verwende Hauptsache es ist eine M.2 SSD?
> Mir wäre nämlich ganz lieb eine mit 256 GB zu nehmen wie diese hier https://www.compuland.de/product_inf...-_1004681.html oder wäre davon abzuraten?



Was ist denn der Zweck warum du die SSD aufrüstest? Brauchst du mehr Speicherplatz oder willst du mehr Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Fractionx (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT 72-2QD    Aufrüsten RAM und SSD*

Ich habe mal 2 Bilder angehangen  von CPU-Z du kannst da anscheinend mehr mit anfangen als ich

Mir geht es bei der SSD um mehr Speicher,und das Spiele schneller laufen als auf meiner HDD,das sollte doch auch der Fall sein wenn se nicht im Raid Verbund laufen?


----------



## flotus1 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MSI GT 72-2QD    Aufrüsten RAM und SSD*

Wie ich dachte: DDR3L 1600MHz CL11.
Das Erkennst du an den 798.1 MHz Taktfrequenz auf dem zweiten Screenshot. Macht gerundet 800MHz, und durch die DDR-Nomenklatur werden daraus 1600MHz.
CL 11 sieht man eine Zeile darunter.
Du kannst also tatsächlich einen der Riegel aus dem Link nehmen den ich schon geschrieben hatte.

Bei der SSD brauchst du also ein halbwegs flottes Laufwerk mit genügend Speicherplatz. Die 500GB Samsung die du verlinkt hast kann man da nehmen. Oder eine von denen hier: Solid State Drives (SSDs) mit KapazitÃ¤t ab 500GB, Formfaktor: M.2 2280, Geschwindigkeit Schreiben: ab 450MB/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ein RAID würde hauptsächlich Sinn machen wenn du noch höhere Geschwindigkeiten erzielen willst (RAID 0). Dabei steht aber nur die Speicherkapazität der kleineren der beiden SSDs tatsächlich zur Verfügung. Also nicht die richtige Option für dich.
Alternative wäre ein JBOD aus mehreren SSDs, wobei ich nicht weiß ob dein Notebook das unterstützt. Macht auch nichts, für deine Anforderung scheint mit das keine Vorteile zu bringen.
Schneller geht natürlich immer mit RAID 0 oder schnelleren SSDs, wobei ich nicht der Meinung bin dass der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs in einem guten Verhältnis zum Preis steht.


----------

